# Ariens 921038 platinum SHO stock LED headlight



## fe342185 (Feb 19, 2014)

I ordered the 921038 model from snowblowers direct. Their specs say LED headlights. Can anyone confirm this? I started ordering the parts to upgrade the lighting before I saw that. The ariens site or catalogues has no mention of this. Full specs are below with the LED highlighted.


Model
Model Number:	921038
UPC:	751058038353
Manufacturer:	Ariens
Engine
Brand:	Ariens
Type:	4-Cycle OHV
Power:	306 cc
Torque:	15 ft-lbs Net Torque
Starting System:	120-Volt Electric /w Recoil
Fuel Tank: quarts (0.00 liters)
Auger
Diameter:	14 (35.56 cm)
Material:	Serrated Steel
Impeller
Diameter:	14 (35.56 cm)
Profile:	Steel 3-Blade
Chute
Material:	Steel
Chute Rotation:	Quick-Turn
Turning Radius:	200°
Drive System
Drive:	Disc-O-Matic
Steering:	Auto-Turn
Gear Case:	Cast Iron
Forward Speeds:	6 Forward
Reverse Speeds:	2 Reverse
Tire Type:	Polar Trac
Tire Size:	16" x 5" (40.64 cm x 12.7 cm)
Options
Remote Deflector Contols:	Yes
Drift Cutters:	Sold Separately
Front Weights:	Sold Separately
Interlocking Controls:	Yes
Hand Warmers:	Yes
Headlights:	*LED*
Skid Shoes:	Included - Reversible

Thanks,


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms.. as far as I know they are LED lights.


----------



## fe342185 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hmmm. This throws a wrench to my Aux LED project.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

fe342185 said:


> Hmmm. This throws a wrench to my Aux LED project.


I bet that your auxiliary LED project would be MUCH brighter than the stock LED. Just a guess though


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

But, it might eliminate your need for the rectifier.


----------



## fe342185 (Feb 19, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> I bet that your auxiliary LED project would be MUCH brighter than the stock LED. Just a guess though


I agree. I just received and tested the 18 watt led and its superbright. It puzzles me that snowblower manufacturers continue to place lights that are obviously inadequate especially with todays technology. It seems like every manufacturer places the light in the same place. In my opinion it should be placed somewhere in front of the chute. Being a first time 2 stage snowblower owner, is this not feasable? 

I was thinking of fabricating a bracket to come up a few inches above the impeller housing and just in front of the chute.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

fe342185 said:


> I agree. I just received and tested the 18 watt led and its superbright. It puzzles me that snowblower manufacturers continue to place lights that are obviously inadequate especially with todays technology. It seems like every manufacture places the light in the same place. In my opinion it should be placed somewhere in front of the chute. Being a first time 2 stage snowblower owner, is this not feasable?
> 
> I was thinking of fabricating a bracket to come up a few inches above the impeller housing and just in front of the chute.


Personally I would mimic what Honda does, in all my hours of brainstorming headlight location it seems that Honda has one of the smarter locations that avoids the most shadows (ideally at least two separate lights are used for zero shadows) . If you mount a light in front of the shoot you do run the rare risk of burying it in snow if you push the bucket into a large snow drift.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

fe342185 said:


> I agree. I just received and tested the 18 watt led and its superbright. It puzzles me that snowblower manufacturers continue to place lights that are obviously inadequate especially with todays technology. It seems like every manufacturer places the light in the same place. In my opinion it should be placed somewhere in front of the chute. Being a first time 2 stage snowblower owner, is this not feasable?
> 
> I was thinking of fabricating a bracket to come up a few inches above the impeller housing and just in front of the chute.


 look at VAILEN'S snow blower in the gallery. a little overkill if you ask me..


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

fe342185 said:


> Hmmm. This throws a wrench to my Aux LED project.


Curious if you'll modify it to reduce eye glare when tipping up the bucket on turns etc. Seems to be a common complaint with the new dash config.


----------



## fe342185 (Feb 19, 2014)

I got the call today that it will be delivered tomorrow morning. I will post pics of the light.


----------



## fe342185 (Feb 19, 2014)

Looks like it is not LED or its a combination of halogen and LED. There are some chrome shapes behind the bulb and i'm not sureif they are just reflectors.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

fe342185 said:


> Looks like it is not LED or its a combination of halogen and LED. There are some chrome shapes behind the bulb and i'm not sureif they are just reflectors.


It wouldn't make much sense to do a combination because that halogen would really heat up the leds, and that is very bad to do. My guess is that it is just a halogen.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'd be curious to see the other side of that. It might answer the question.


----------



## fe342185 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Definitely halogen only.*

It says 12V 20watts on the bulb. Is this the same as previous models and its AC not DC?

Either way I can now move forward with the LED mod.

Thanks,


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

fe342185 said:


> It says 12V 20watts on the bulb. Is this the same as previous models and its AC not DC?
> 
> Either way I can now move forward with the LED mod.
> 
> Thanks,


Yeah, I'm 99% sure that it is just a halogen then. Halogen doesn't care AC or DC, but it is most likely AC. ALWAYS TEST FIRST WITH A METER. Put some LEDs on it and see the light! ☺


----------



## fe342185 (Feb 19, 2014)

Picture of the bulb.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

well AIN'T that just a kick in the head.


----------



## fe342185 (Feb 19, 2014)

Tested it today. Definitely no LEds and definitely 12V AC. Just ordered all the parts to make it work. 18 watt LED light mounted on top corner of the bucket. There was already a hole there from the factory.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Aug 25, 2014)

Anyone just swap out the bulb for led?

Wondering what bulb would work.

Nuetral tint led would be best


----------



## Breathing Borla (Aug 25, 2014)

I was just at snowblowers direct yesterday and picked up my plat sho


----------



## fe342185 (Feb 19, 2014)

I just finished installing the LED and wiring last night. So far everything works great. No flicker at all. My install was comprised of the list below.

Project box
3 in line glass holder and fuse at 3 Amps
18watt 6 LED fog light
Bridge rectifier
Toggle switch
2 capacitors
16 guage wires
Aluminum to fabricate bracket to raise 8" above the bucket
Split loom to protect wires
Wire ties
5/16 bolt, nut and washer


Future upgrade on order:
3 position switch to toggle from fog light, off and original light.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

How about some video, or even some photo's?


----------



## fe342185 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Here you go.*

Pic


----------

